#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  amad 48 ik zoek een muslim vrouw te getroud

## mohammed1

amad 48j uit iraq afkomst
in Nederland woont 22 jaar in almere stad
Lengte 178cm Gewicht 78kg
lieve man aardig en sportieve 
drink geen alcohol en niet rooken
hou van grappig ,reizen en boeken, lessen, computer,sporten 
en wandelen fietsen
wns een aardig lieve vrouw voor goode relatie


Mijn ervaringen 
Fysiotherapie en coach voetbaltrainer en anders arabic leraar


bellen of whatsapp of stuur me je email
0031614039180
[email protected]
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

